# speed limiter



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Can someone tell me a different way to take out the speed limiter on the ga16de ecu besides jwt ecu? I have heard of resisters being replaced and cutting a purple wire with a red tracer. Is there any kind of other daughter board anyone makes? just looking for a less expensive way for this, and also looking at getting safcII but whats the point if u can't take out the limiter with it and have to get a jwt daughterboard in the long run. I don't really like the idea of cutting wires unless there is no consiquinces involed.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> Can someone tell me a different way to take out the speed limiter on the ga16de ecu besides jwt ecu? I have heard of resisters being replaced and cutting a purple wire with a red tracer. Is there any kind of other daughter board anyone makes? just looking for a less expensive way for this, and also looking at getting safcII but whats the point if u can't take out the limiter with it and have to get a jwt daughterboard in the long run. I don't really like the idea of cutting wires unless there is no consiquinces involed.


 JWT is the only one that makes the daughter board for our ECU. Its really not worth it cuz how many times are you going to reach 109. you car doesn't really have the power it needs to consistant stay up there. and really unless you are a electronics expert, then you shouldnt attempt to do this on your own.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

any other ppl have anything to add? I dont understand why people buy the JWT ecu if the safcII and emanage are both cheaper and work just as good the only upside I see to it is that jwt offers the top speed limiter to be removed...and also you can tune your car for later upgrades without sending ur ecu back for 5 years and pay 500 mre bucks =\


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> any other ppl have anything to add? I dont understand why people buy the JWT ecu if the safcII and emanage are both cheaper and work just as good the only upside I see to it is that jwt offers the top speed limiter to be removed...and also you can tune your car for later upgrades without sending ur ecu back for 5 years and pay 500 mre bucks =\


 Fist off you are wrong. The super afc is just a piggy back ecu. JWT offers more that just ridding the speedo restriction, it raises the rev limiter and has set modification which is specific which will allow you to have consistantly proper air/fuel ratios, while with the safc you have to find those limits which cost time and money on the dyno, only adding onto the cost of the modification. Second, JWT can add a mother board. This also enables your car to be able to rev higher, especially withthe JWT cams. Lastly, the ecu does NOT cost an additional 500 to send it back, its another 100 for each time. SAFC allow you play with air fuels, but it will never provide the full benefits and proper tuning that the JWT ecu provides.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Ahh, an illegal subject.

triple digit speeds and ways to beat speed limiters=not gonna happen.


----------

